# Need ideas for stocking a 20 gallon tall



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm about 1/2 done cycling a 20 gallon tall and had planned to start a betta sorority but decided against it as I rather have a more peaceful tank. I do have one very docile small female betta that I need to add to the 20g. I’m considering dwarf goumies and maybe some black tetras, but need to know how many I can add. I would like a verity of colorful fish.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

To better assist you to point you into the right direction:
What are your water parameters (pH & hardness)?

Are these all live plants in the tank?


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Just tested PH and it is right on 7.0. My test kit does not have anything for testing the hardness. But when I brought in a sample to the petstore they said it was good. lol


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well water is either hard or soft not good lol and ideally expressed in a figure.
Just when you have them test it again, ask them for a number.

That said, its safe to assume you have no soft acidic water, so that excludes many common seen Tetra's at the stores. I think your Gouramies would be fine...Exactly what "black" tetra did you have in mind there Black Widow? Black Phantom? 
I think the Phantom would do better in your water then the Widow. And they should be kept in groups of at least 8, preferably 10 if your budget allows it. Then a pair Dwarf Gouramis and your betta gal...


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry, the black neon tertras, maybe some regular neons and zebra danioes too. I do have some live plants, not many though. I would like to add some glass shrimp as well. How many goumies can I add? I would like to get a blue and a red at least. I was hoping to get a few of them but after some reading it sounds like they are aggressive towards each other.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Both fish in question (black and Neon tetra) require water of pH 6-7.5 and KH 2-10 @ Temps of 75-82F so unless we know for sure (meaning by test) that your water is soft, I'd have high doubts they'll thrive in your water. and in either case, they're school fish and you should not keep no less then groups of 8 min.

I'd not recommend no more then 2 Gouramies in the tank and 2 only then, if the tank is WELL planted, meaning some easily 60-70% plant coverage throughout for hiding (to avoid aggression attacks between them and the betta gal)
The Danio's will do fine also in harder water, IMO a MUCH better choice for your tank. However there again, they gotta be kept in groups not singles.

The problem I see coming in this set up / your wishes is simply the fact that you chosen only those fish that occupy the same water levels, rather then picking a stock where some will live on the bottom, your Gouramis & Betta gal in the middle and someone else up top.

Were this may tank (and obviously its not) I'd have the Betta Gal & 2 Gouramies. A school of 10 Cory's and a group of 5 silver Hachetfish if the water allows it.

The glass shrimp aka Ghost shrimp are simply going to be regared as live foods offered by the Gourami. So adding them to KEEP them is out of question there.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

So I assume that silver Hachetfish live at the top of the tank, is there another alternative?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes they do and also look pretty unique - Googel some pictures you'll see


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

personally, id stick with the betta sorority  I have a betta sorority that just got upgraded to a 20L, and its by far my favorite tank. As long as there are places to hide in the tank i dont think its physically possible to have anything more peaceful. I have had a continuous betta sorority for like 3 years now, the only times it ever got mean was when I only had 2 or 3, with deteriorating water conditions, and no places to hide. Its my favorite tank 

with that being said, gouramis are kinda a crap shoot in my experience. if the water is tame I would consider a pair of rams and a single school of tetras. or even 2 rams and that school of hatchet fish. Ill even go so far as to say I neat combination would be a small school (8-10) of tetras, a pair of dwarf gourami, and if you wanted even a small shoal of cory cats would be happy in there (if well maintained) just be prepared to return one or both gouramis if they act up. honestly I think thats the combo i would put in there 

lots of little options, rams, apistos, dwarf gourami, cories, a bunch of different tetras, hell you could even put neolamorologus multis in a tank that size lol 

anything you had in mind besides the black neons?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

:shock: beetle dude where you been ?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Really? 2 gouramis and a betta in a 20H?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL i thought we were playing hide and go seek, and i thought I was just really good at it! turns out, we werent even playing lol


----------

